# Kings Ridge / Skaggs Loop Opinion needed



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am heading out in April for a nice cycling trip to Sonoma County. One of the traditional rides has been counterclosewise from Lake Sonoma via Skaggs to Tin Barn to Meyers Grade and then back through Jenner and Guerneville.

To mix it up a bit I am thinking cutting it off and taking Kings Ridge in lieu of Meyers Grade. It has been a couple years since riding north on Kings Ridge, never gone south. How dicey do you think the descent will be? I can't imagine it would be much worse than down to Hauser Bridge.

One guy came up with the option to do it clockwise, but the two climbs a the end would just be killer. (See attached)

Any opinion on clockwise vs ccw would be appreciated

Bike Route Toaster


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

if that's your actual climbing speed (4900 ft/hr) then you surely should be able to handle those little tiny hills at the end of a ride.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> if that's your actual climbing speed (4900 ft/hr) then you surely should be able to handle those little tiny hills at the end of a ride.


No, I cannot say that data is accurate. Going ccw my climb up that was in the 3,200 ft/hr range...but that was with fresh legs. Frankly I does not matter, I will make the climbs regardless of direction. Some in the group will be faster... some may take a sag ride up the last climb or two.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

We ended up doing the ride clockwise starting at the Stumptown Brewery. It allowed a nice warmup before climbing and a nice flat ride to finish. The last big climb before Lake Sonoma is a bugger.


----------

